# SHOW RESULTS!!WOOP WOOP.



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

YAY! went to midlo today and placed top 4 in showmanship. and 2nd in my class. woop woop only one that placed from my ffa group. felt bad. tryed not to rub it in but was sooo happy. hope i didn't but i was really happy. i went from placin 8th with my last goat to showin big shows and not makin cut to second place. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....  :leap: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! arty: Good for you and your goatie :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great -- your work pays off and it really makes you feel good


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks. there is an older gguy that helps us a lot a tractor supply and goes to a lot of the shows my sister shows her heiffers at. and today was the first time he saw me show, and the best i have ever done. it felt great.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Showing is a lot of fun--especially when you place toward the top! You should be very proud--great job!! Keep working hard & maybe next time you'll make 1st place showmanship


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Great job!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!! 
Isn't it great when hard work pays off?!? LOL

This year I got 2010 Champion Senior Goat Showman


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!! My kids go to their first 4-H meeting on Tues night and they are excited, they can't wait to learn and start showing goats!


----------

